# استفسار حول معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران في امبابة



## 1medoo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا طالب رشحت إلى معهد هندسة وتكنولجيا الطيران في امبابة . 
أرجوا اعلامي عن هذا المعهد والمستقبل المتوقع له وهل تم فعلا تغير اسم المعهد وما هو اسمه الجديد له وهل خريجه له الحق في التسجيل في نقابة المهندسين افيدوني 
لان الأغلبية من المهندسين نصحوني بعدم الإلتحاق به والتحويل لأي جهه اخرى .


وشكرا


----------



## 1medoo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انا في انتظار الردد.


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران هو أحدالمعاهد التعليمية في مصر في مجال هندسة الطيران. ويقع في مطار إمبابة، الجيزة، مصر. يتبع المعهد وزارة الطيران المدني ، العميد حاليا هو أ.د. علي الجندي. ويعتبر من المعاهد المشهورة والعريقة في الوطن العربي. 
للاتصال بالمعهد مطار إمبابة: 0233505425 
# تم تغيير اسم الكلية التابع لها المعهد الى الاكادمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران 
# لخريج المعهد الان الحق في التسجيل في نقابة المهندسين ويتم دلك الان تلقائيا حيث يحصل الخريج على شهادة من جامعة القاهرة التابع لها المعهد وذلك بعد انضمام المعهد لاشراف وزارة التعليم العالي.
# لكن هناك مميزات كانت متوفرة في المعهد اما الان فلا وهي كان لخريج المعهد الحق في الحصول على دورة ال basic التي لا غنى عنها اذا اراد الخريج مواصلة العمل في مجال الطيران وكانت الدورة مجانية ما الا فاصبحت ب 6500دولار اي انها اكثر من الدور المماثلة في مصر للطيران على الرغم من انها افضل من حيث الالتزام من دورة المعهد.
لذا انصحك بالتروي في الاختيار


----------



## 1medoo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد بس يعني من كلامك دورة البيسك المعهد بطل يديه وانا اخدها على حسابي عشان اقدر اشتغل بعد مخلص ولا هيا لزمتها ايه ولو مختهاش مش هعرف اشتغل في مجال الطيران وشكرا و في انتظار الرد


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا قمت بالالتحاق بقسم الطيران او قسم الاتصالات فلا غنى عن هذه الدورة لاكمال التفدم في هذا المجال والعمل فيه


----------



## looking (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فني صيانة بشركة مصر للطيران واريد الالتحاق بالمعهد علي نفقتي الخاصة هل استطيع


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقه لا ادري ,, يمكنك الاتصـال بالمعهد و معرفه كل التفـاصيـل الممكنـه


----------



## محمد زرقة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا : بالنسبة لطلب الالتحاق بالمعهد فلا يمكن الان لان المعهد قد اغلق كمسمى ل"معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران" واصبح على من يريد دراسة هندسة الطيران عليه ان يكون خريج احدى كليات الهندسة ثم يقوم بالالتحاق بمعهد الدراسات التخصصية لعلوم الطيران بمدينة 6 اكتوبر والذي يبدأ العمل فى العام القادم ان شاء الله.
ثانيا: ممكن تقولى ما هي مرتبات كل من المهندسين والفنيين في الشركة ولو عل سبيل التقريب. وشكرا


----------



## kemo11211 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

معهد الطيران المدني بامبابه 
اسوا معهد في العالم كله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kemo11211 قال:


> معهد الطيران المدني بامبابه
> اسوا معهد في العالم كله



*هذا رايك وحـدك , لكن راي .. 
ان اي مكان يوجد به علـم , فهو من الاماكن الجيده جدا 

و عليك بالاجتهــــــــــاد ... فان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 
*​


----------

